# Destin AJ's



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Havent got to fish since Snapper season. I am kind of new to Amberjack fishing. Plan on taking a friend and our kids out of Destin this weekend and try to catch some amberjack. I have a 19 ft boat, so I didnt want to get out too far. I know they like steel structure that has some relief to it. Can anyone give me some areas of where we may catch a few?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Your best bet in close like that would be some place like the Liberty Ship 86 36.222, 30 18.376 It's not in very deep water so there is no need for heavy weights and your typical AJ rig. Just freeline some pinfish or pigfish behind the boat and let them swim down, if the AJ's are there it won't take long.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

If your boat is reliable I would ease on out towards the Angelina, Mohawk chief, Deborah, paddle wheel boat, all of those are about 14 to 16 miles out straight past the Liberty Ship all local wrecks that usually hold AJS. goto fishing Destin guide.com to get the numbers if you don't want to go that far I think you would be better going off to the Eglin LCM 8 or the Janet as far as catching fish every time I die the Liberty Ship it's a ghost town it seems like! all of those numbers and tons more on that website.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

King Mike said:


> If your boat is reliable I would ease on out towards the Angelina, Mohawk chief, Deborah, paddle wheel boat, all of those are about 14 to 16 miles out straight past the Liberty Ship all local wrecks that usually hold AJS. goto fishing Destin guide.com to get the numbers if you don't want to go that far I think you would be better going off to the Eglin LCM 8 or the Janet as far as catching fish every time I die the Liberty Ship it's a ghost town it seems like! all of those numbers and tons more on that website.


These are good metal wrecks for AJs, and all pretty close to eachother. The liberty ship is hit or miss and catching a legal AJ is even harder, its probably the most fished public wreck out of Destin. Good luck and post a report


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree those are much better wrecks for AJ's but know they are all around 20ish miles from the pass

The Janet usually has them as well, only about 10 mile run but it and the landing craft are the only steel around there


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Isnt the monica lee out there that way? Havent been out there yet.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

King Mike said:


> Isnt the monica lee out there that way? Havent been out there yet.


No it's SE.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I agree those are much better wrecks for AJ's but know they are all around 20ish miles from the pass
> 
> The Janet usually has them as well, only about 10 mile run but it and the landing craft are the only steel around there


Don't forget Phoenix! May not take any home but in the winter you'll at least have fun fighting a few.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

landing craft down east dont have the numbers but its a public spot u can find it online its about a 15 mile run but not more than 10 offshore pick your day u should be fine just remember we tend to get southwest winds with our weather patterns that could make for a long ride home 
have good big livebait downsize your leader and u can pick some keepers of most steel in over 70 ft of water last i caught close were on the liberty ship it always holds keeper jacks its the getting them to bite part that is hard good luck


----------



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply's and keep em coming! I appreciatte it, and its nice to see some nice folks willing to help me out. Although I don't post alot, I have the habit of looking at this website/forum daily.. Love it. They were forcasting 1-2 seas for Sun-Mon so we will see what we can do. I really dont plan to keep any but would like to see these kids bent over on some of these "reef donkeys". I get the idea I need some Large live bait. Now I got to figure out where and how to get some.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if u just want a tug on the line go to the liberty ship or phoenix they are both loaded with 15 to 25 in fish but they will pull drags and create some great photo ops no reason to run a long way if u dont want dinner stay close get live baits if u can pinfish will do fine rockfish are way better and hardtails are the best but u can also jig those fish with clouts and do a hand off to the kids if all u want is a pull phonix or liberty ship should do u fine good luck


----------



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Well it appears the the NOAA marine folks have done it to me again. A few days ago when I planned this trip, they were forcasting 1-2 or less than 1 ft most of the weekend. Now it says 2-3 on saturday building to 4-6 for Sunday. If thats the case We gonna have to try another time. Thanks for all the replies though.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been watching all week and it's been 2-3ft, the only thing that changes was wind out of the east is now se...we aren't targeting AJ's this trip but blackfin tuna near shore and anything else lingering around...have room for one if you want to go, mostly trolling but if the seas allow we'll do some bottom dropping and bring home a few reef fish.

NOAA has been wrong many many times, they can predict 3-4ft and it's glass out there, or they can say 1ft and it has ended up 4-6ft before...you never know til you get out there since we don't have our own buoy off Destin. We'll be out there at 6am to make the call at the pass, but I'm guessing it won't be that bad. Worst case, we get a little wet from the wind pushing waves while we are moving...


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Well Fishchaser we ended up getting out there, but all we caught were keeper AJ's  

But, the seas were slightly worse than predicted and made for a long journey out and back in...we had fun but made it a short of day as possible once we all limited on AJ's, not much else biting where we were...


----------



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Wackydaddy, thanks for the report. We are camping in san destin, and after reading the seas forcast, I didnt even bring the boat. Thanks for the invite, but I just got around to checking the computer. Tried to take the kids surf fishing and man was it rough out there today. Maybe I will get a chance to go before its gets too cold out there.


----------

